# Where can a I find a stem/cartridge like this?



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I really dislike it when I can't find a new cartridge for some unknown brand.. So unknown it wasn't on the faucet anywhere. So any help would be great! It needs a new cartridge/stem depends on your termology.. I looked through a 200 page book of stems and cartridges and no dice and no it's not kohler or gerber lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

3KP said:


> I really dislike it when I can't find a new cartridge for some unknown brand.. So unknown it wasn't on the faucet anywhere. So any help would be great! It needs a new cartridge/stem depends on your termology..


Clearly you're checking all the wrong places... Is there another telephone in the house from which you can steal parts from?

:laughing:

Sorry, you've got me!


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

:laughing: that's what I thought a first who are you going to call from the tub.. J/K I thought of contacting the builder to see if he had record of What the Fu-Hell it is..:yes:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

It's aqua brass 100%, fixed that faucet many times


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

where can I get parts for it plumber patt? my faucet parts go to supplier didn't have anything like it..


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Where are you located? In Ontario where I am, a lot of those speciality bath stores will sell them, well give them, aqua brass has lifetime warranty


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumber patt went to aquabrass.com and looked at their cartridges and non of them match with what I have. several close looking ones but no match.. thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see Aqua Brass as close but no cigar....

http://www.aquabrass.com/products/parts-ABCA00250/?cur_tid=49


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Touché... Could be rubinet then, aqua brass and rubinet are very similar


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought themaster posted a web link to a place that had all kinds of cartridges even wolverine brass was on it and I can't find it I been searching for 1/2-1hr I give up for tonight!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ever heard of Springhouse? Neither have I...:laughing: I found something in my parts catalog for quarter-turn cartridges that looks close to your picture.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Kohler?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Go here and have a look and good luck.

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/cartridges.pdf


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That is what my local faucet parts supplier would call an import. alot of different import faucets use the same stems. I was looking around for you and i would say it looks alot like a Randolph Morris deck mounted faucet.

Take a look here

http://www.vintagetub.com/asp/feature_item.asp?cat=78&subcat=44

now they don't show parts. I looked up a ceramic stem listed as an import and i came up with this.

http://www.faucetstems.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=761

I will do some more digging online for you.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Like if you look at the link to the pdf Ron posted you will see an aquabrass, Brizo , concinnity, Kalista, and a whole bunch of others all using the same one. I think that is something like what you have a stem used by alot of unknown brands.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think is is an import like this one.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you know how many splines are on the broach? that would help narrow it down.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ron said:


> I think is is an import like this one.


It looks close. but I think his has less splines. 20 max i would say


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

kingston brass. Just last week looked it up. Really hard to navigate their site.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd give these two guys a call, and you can properly e-mail the photo of the stem. Between these two shops I have had no trouble finding parts.

The Faucet Shoppe http://thefaucetshop.com/
3844 N Elston Ave,
Chicago IL 60618
(773)478-3890 Fax (773) 478-3898
[email protected]

Just Faucets http://www.justfaucets.com/
540 So. Arthur Ave. 
Arlington Heights, IL. 60005
(847) 255-0421 (800) 331-0421
[email protected]


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

It looks like a Rohl Verona to me.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Cartridge for KS8061, 8261, 8451JX, KS8221EX, KS8751JXLS - Cold







  
   

​




























*List Price:  $19.95 * 









*Availability::* Usually Ships in 1 to 2 Business Days 
_Product Code: KSRPL8751C _ Qty:


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

thats for a kingston brass faucet


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Mac you picture is close but the nut on top is much smaller than the one I have posted thanks I'm going to try Ratz links to see if they can help too.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

how about this one?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Ron said:


> I think is is an import like this one.


Looks like the spline count is wrong.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

MAC said:


> thats for a kingston brass faucet


if it is 15 splines it could be a Kingston Brass

Springhouse doesn't look quite right, but if 16 spline it might work

24 spline could be Sisco and I don't think the cartridge shown has that many splines


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Well after searching for some time and the help of my fellow PZ members.. I finially called the builder he gave me the name of the sales lady and where she worked at.. Called that lady told her what I had and 2 days later have new stems/cartridges.. the brand is? but warranty slip says E C RPNCRT Cartridge.. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*kingston brass*

I had a customer have me look at a piece of junk like that just a while back in chrome... 

try googling kingston brass... it looks like that

I am sure you have gont to Economy Plumbing already


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3KP said:


> Well after searching for some time and the help of my fellow PZ members.. I finially called the builder he gave me the name of the sales lady and where she worked at.. Called that lady told her what I had and 2 days later have new stems/cartridges.. the brand is? but warranty slip says E C RPNCRT Cartridge..
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Well there you go then....

Elizabethan Classics....

Foo Foo Garbage.... :furious::furious:


----------



## shock1964 (Mar 6, 2011)

lot of time looking for parts...I hope you are charging the customer for your time.....


----------

